

Ask HN: Which is the best free Delicious alternative?  - movingahead

I have stuck with Delicious till now, but the YouTube founders have decided to take it in a different direction away from its core bookmarking function. I know Pinboard exists, but I can't afford a paid solution now. Does anyone know of a free service which does the same thing? All I am looking for is an extension to sync with Chrome and ability to tag my bookmarks.
======
adulau
In my eyes, the only viable replacement for del.icio.us is Pinboard
<http://www.pinboard.in/>. I was an active user of del.icio.us and I moved
everything to pinboard <http://www.pinboard.in/u:adulau> (especially when
del.icio.us killed the simple (and surprisingly useful) network feature).

Pinboard understood from the early beginning that regular users of bookmarking
tend to prefer text-based and useful feature compared to "stack" of
meaningless data. By the way, I don't get why the new delicious introduced
stack of info when you can use a tag for it...

Maybe pinboard is for the power users who like tagging and the objective of
the new delicious is to attract people doing "stacks" of meaningless images.

------
xyzzyb
How about Google Bookmarks? <https://www.google.com/bookmarks/>

Requires a Google account, but free beyond that.

~~~
movingahead
How does Google bookmarks work with Chrome ? Is there an extension for adding
labels to links ?

~~~
movingahead
Google Bookmarks doesn't sync with Chrome Bookmarks. That doesn't leave it as
an option then.

~~~
amac
I use Google Bookmarks with Chrome (switched from Delicious) and you're right,
you can't sync the two right now. See more here:
[http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=10...](http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=100215)

Edit - The above link shows you how to create the javascript bookmarklet for
Google Bookmarks.

That said, you can search your Google Bookmarks by adding this to your search
engines, more here:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=77fb...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=77fb3b55cbb73bde&hl=en)

~~~
movingahead
I have decided to try Diigo for the time being. Google doesn't seem serious
about bookmarks and I like the suggested tags that Diigo throws up.

------
ppolsinelli
Licorize <http://licorize.com>

------
seymores
Diigo

